# Small Circle Hooks



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Larger circle hooks, like 6/0, etc, seem to be readily available and widely used. Does anyone use small circle hooks for regular pan-sized fish? I saw ONE pack on the shelf ONCE at my local Sports Authority, and that was my only time ever seeing them in a store anywhere. I used them, and they seemed to work fine. Over the summer, they all ended up on the bottom of various bodies of water. I never see them is stock, so I take it I'd have to order them. 

I understand the purpose and claimed benefits of using circle hooks. My question is does it really make that much of a difference in smaller fish? Does anyone regularly use these small circle hooks? 











Do fish ever get gut hooked on circles? I've had some occasions where the hook was a pain in the butt to remove from small fish.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Normally you can find smaller circle hooks at wally world or Academy sports or Dicks. I have some smaller size 8 cirlce hooks and larger cirlce hooks.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i use these on my panfish rods. love um, get a good bite and fish hooked..


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

which ones are you looking for? gammi, matzuo, loose or snelled? now the first thing you have to understand is local demand i have 2 of the evil empire's (walmart)stores near me and at one they are stocked for bass mainly but have smaller circle hooks at a high price (3 dollars/pack) the other one caters to bay fishermen and you can't find a hook smaller than 5/0 there. so you have to find a baitshop, dicks sporting goods, sports authority, or an evil empire that does not cater to bay chummers. personally i love the smaller ones for getting spot, bluegills, ect so good luck finding them.


----------



## daddyd (Jun 15, 2007)

I get mine at Bas Pro , catalog or on line. Use everything from 6 up to 2. Works for me! Caught spots, black drum, blues, etc.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Smallest I have a 2's and I don't think I've ever seen the smaller around my area


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I went through the same thing so just bought small 'J' Hooks and made 'circles' from them.

I use the same wire bending pliers that I use to make rigs. C2


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

You can order them from Cabelas, Bass Pro, or Barlows quite readily. I have used #6 with an egg sac for trout with excellent results and have started using them with small worms on perch.

They can be an SOB to get the worms on at times but on the plus side, I haven't had a gut hooked fish since I started using them. You do have to watch that they are not "offset" because that defeats the true purpose.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Offset Circle Hooks*

A 4 degree offset makes it a little easier to bait. Any more will definitely gut hook. 

Some states outlaw any offset. Period. C2


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey MetroMan,
I've used #2 Gama circles all season for pan-sized fish with great results. 

Got 100 for $20. on ebay.

GB


----------



## Dink slayer (Jul 24, 2007)

I tried some small Gama circles under a bobber this summer on the local panfish population and it seemed like they swallowed the hook every time. I ended up using a long shank j-hook with a crushed barb. I injured a lot fewer fish that way. Just my experience. FISH ON! Doug:fishing:


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

anglers sells owner circles down to #6 size


----------



## ncnat (Sep 11, 2004)

Do fish ever get gut hooked on circles
Yes, but not very often. I caught over a 100 fish on circle hooks last week and only 2 were gut hooked.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've had good luck with them on bottom rigs. They seem to hook pretty clean on spot, croaker and puppy drum. Just make sure you keep steady pressure on the line--if you put it in a sand spike or on a pier railing and walk away, gut hooks can happen.

Local tackle shops usually carry smaller circle hooks, as well as places like Dick's and Bass Pro. If you're near the coast, Wal-Mart usually carries them.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

A couple years ago I tried Gami #4 circle hooks for spot and they did not work any better than J-hooks. I've gone back to tying my own Eagle Claw bronze J-hooks.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Owner # 2-6 are great circle hooks, but can be hard to find.


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2006)

*cirlcle hooks*

you may want to checkout Barlows Tackle and order one of their catalogs. They sell a large selection and bulk.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I checked Barlow's web site and could only find one circle hook below 1/0 and it was size one.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

try ebay. or the manufacturers web site. eagle claw makes small ones. I use 4-6 one spot and croaker. my sister calls them cheater hooks.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I found them bulk on Cabelas. It is the owner mutu light in 4 & 6. Thanks.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I've had numerous fish swallow small circle hooks (2/0 and 3/0) total pain in the butt and a bad feeling like "Dude, you supposed to that!" kind of stuff. Bass Pro has them normally, gamakatsu


----------



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

The trick with small circle hooks is to use those light wire gauge models like the Mustad Demon Light Gauge (chromed finish). When bait fishing from the beach, Demon's are just about the only hook I'll use. When a fish tries to swim away with a bait in its mouth, that 4-5oz sinker snagged on the seabed is enough to set the hook good and proper in most cases. All you need to do is pick up the rod and wind the fish back in.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

metroMan, you can get small circle hooks at most bait shops, i use them on all my bottom rigs, from #2 to 3/0. i like the pre snelled ones with little spinners. take a look in Anglers the next time u are in the area. it's hard to thread a worm on when you fingers are cold


----------

